# CIL - Centrebet International



## yogi-in-oz (20 June 2006)

Hi folks,

Centrebet float, with proposed code ..... CIL:

IF CIL lists on 12072006, then we may expect
the following anticipated sentiment swings,
in this stock over the months ahead ... 

In June 06, before listing, we may
get CIL news on:

21062006 ..... minor

26-27062006 ..... 3 minor and positive cycles.


On ASX listing:

12072006 ..... intraday negative - minor cycle only.

21-24072006 ..... minor and positive (financial???) news.

27072006 ..... negative spotlight on CIL

28072006 ..... significant and positive cycle here.

14082006 ..... negative news???

16082006 ..... negative and finance-related ???

28-30082006 ..... 2 cycles here, bringing a positive
positive spotlight and news fro CIL???

08-11092006 ..... aggressive and positive cycle here.

15092006 ..... minor cycle.

27092006 ..... minor.

More later ..... 

happy days

yogi


----------



## ilanklev (28 June 2006)

*centrebet*

Can anyone confirm that this IPO is oversubscribed?
And also how does everyone think it will go!
I have heard from big traders

1) It is Oversubscribed
2) And it will list at a healthy premium


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 July 2006)

Where to now?
Technically some support 1.96 to 1.98.
Fundamentally was oversubscribed.
Garpal


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 January 2007)

*CIL Centrebet*

I hold shares in this stock and am very pleased to see its upward movement over the past 2 days. Its gone up 40c from 1.85 to 2.25. Anyone else out there following it or holding?


----------



## scsl (25 January 2007)

*Re: CIL Centrebet*



			
				Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> I hold shares in this stock and am very pleased to see its upward movement over the past 2 days. Its gone up 40c from 1.85 to 2.25. Anyone else out there following it or holding?



Hi Garpal, it's on my watchlist but I don't hold. 

It's had an interesting six months since its IPO in July 2006. For a stock that was heavily oversubscribed, it was suprising to see it reach a low of $1.90 during its first day of trading and closed the day at $2.00 - the offer price. The sp then made its way down to a low of $1.60 in October and then rebounded, spending the last two months consolidating at above $1.85. In the last two days, it's raced up 22%.

Why? A positive trading update for the half year to 31 Dec issued on the 23 Jan shows that CIL is likely to beat prospectus forecasts, with more than 50% of full year revenue, EBIT and NPAT forecasts already generated. It states that the second half of the financial year is 'historically the company's stronger half' - so it's easy to see why it's been bought up.

Next date to look out for is 22 Feb - official half year figures and commentary and explanations from management.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 January 2007)

Thanks scsl, thats about all I know about CIL as well. GG


----------



## fonterra (23 January 2008)

Is anyone here still following this stock?

CIL was mentioned in afr on 22/01/08 for its defensive nature.  Its trading on a PE of 12 and pays a good div.  

SO it would be considered quite a safe and growth stock for the current volitile market.  

From the chart, it seems to have the floor at $1.8, so there should be more upsides from here.

What are some of the thoughts for CIL?


----------



## jovan (29 March 2008)

Here are my thoughts on CIL (don't own as yet).

The business model is a simple one. Great cashflow and (as with most gambling stocks) - a great time to buy is when the win rate falls off - its bound to rebound to the "average" win rate.

As mentioned, nice P/E ratio and div. yield at current prices, but this is a growth stock. Here's why:

- Mobile betting is going to be huge. We went from TAB's to online gambling, now to mobile gambling - won't be long till a pure "mobile gambling" stock lists as well IMO. Mobile phone gambling makes it even MORE easier to place bets, meaning more bets, more $. I can foresee some govt. restrictions and ethical issues here though. 

- Affiliate program. They already have 30% of new clients through their affiliate program. I do affiliate marketing for a living as do thousands of people all over the world - this is only going to get bigger.

- Online games. Making applications where you play games and bet on them. Gonna be huge.

- Cross selling opportunities.

At $1.60 this is a buy in my opinion. Great little company.


----------



## jonnycage (27 April 2009)

at $1.30, thinking this is solid buying.  GG and team anyone picking any up
at the moment ?  ive been watching for a year or 2 now, might be time to buy

jc


----------



## Dangerous (27 April 2009)

jonnycage said:


> at $1.30, thinking this is solid buying.  GG and team anyone picking any up
> at the moment ?  ive been watching for a year or 2 now, might be time to buy
> 
> jc




Thought that at $1.15 purely because of div yield and knowing the company as a customer - they're a few hundred bucks up on me so times a few hundred bucks by all their customers... 

I notice Richmond are running around with Luxbet on their back and also noticed a Centrebet banner at another event - with Govt's keen to keep sport going they seem to be relaxing gambling laws, so the regulatory risk that company's like Centrebet face are becoming less of a worry.

Downside, is not much liquidity in trading and as i recall only about $6M in cash at bank (would like to see that higher).  further to this minimum phone bet is now $20, which i think will lose business.  However, i'm sure they did their research before this change.

Decent stock to own in a defensive industry paying a 6%ish dividend


----------



## jonnycage (11 August 2009)

been hovering around the $1  mark now for  a bit,
got in at a 95cent average.  anyone following this one ?

j c


----------



## jonnycage (25 August 2009)

up a good 20 percent over the last week,  1.22 at present and climbing

anyone following  this one ?

j c


----------



## kenny (26 August 2009)

I noticed the stock purely on a dividend yield scan and looked further to see how sustainable it might be. Don't know much about their longer term prospects but Merrill's seems to like them. 

Cheers,

Kenny




> BA-Merrill Lynch rates CIL as Buy, High Risk 25/08/2009 05:29PM
> CIL - Centrebet International Ltd
> There were no surprises in the FY09 result, says Merrills, who notes that net profit came in at the upper end of management's $10-11m guidance.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROE (10 September 2009)

I like what I see so far 

I went and open up an account, it's fast easy and hassle free
deposit the money $100 (hassle free)

I use the $50 Free bet ..works as promise 
http://promos.centrebet.com/affiliates/freebet/index.en.au.html?btag

I withdraw $30 (hassle free)

I place a bet using both iPhone and Computer, nice real good platform

I write to the help desk for help..I got a reply back in 5 minutes
far far exceed my expectation, solve all my made up problems 

I'm not really a gambler but I punt on Melbourne cup and NRL finals I previously have online betting account with some other people and
centrebet by far kick ass all other platform plus their deposit and withdraw are just unbelievable easy(no paper work all done online), the other mobs you got to fill in tone of paper work and fax or send back ARGGG

Centrebet is my platform of choice now and I can punt a lot more money
on the business than on my pocket change betting account 

Uncle Con has a big stake in the business like Uncle Turner Flight Centre and Uncle Reg from Cabcharge ...all good news  ..now how much should I put into this business ..


----------



## UMike (14 October 2009)

Put in my bid at $1.125 and I'm next in line.

Not really a better outside the mkt but willing to take a punt on this one.

Divi seems resonable and stable.

Possible upside for more market share ongoing.


----------



## jonnycage (14 October 2009)

punted big on this one around the $1  mark, and as you
said good dividen,  upward trend and possible growth, i like em anyway lol

j c


----------



## jonnycage (18 January 2010)

having a great run at present, breaking into the 1.50 range today.  is it just
confidence coming back or a yet to be released announcement : )

j c


----------



## ROE (8 March 2010)

love the new game 
I'm going for a quick punt 

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-news-business/centrebet-to-gamble-on-spasx-200-20100308-przq.html


----------



## jonnycage (11 June 2010)

anyone see upside above the 1.50 mark on this one ?  got closer to the 2 buck mark, now hovering : )

j c


----------



## davideric (23 June 2010)

any more news on takeovers ...i wonder if with the world cup betting will give it a boost in revenues


----------



## jonnycage (23 June 2010)

wondering the same on the take overs, doesnt appear to be at present.

taking its time, but seems to be slowly on the up perhaps

j c


----------



## ROE (26 August 2010)

What a Shocker Centrebet up 75% in profit
in my wildest dream never think of it
but awesome, another superstar to own another year of doing nothing.


----------



## jonnycage (26 August 2010)

these guys are starting show some form,  suspected that the world cup soccer played a big part,  happy to be in since about $1, and still picking up more

j c


----------



## ROE (26 August 2010)

This year election will be good for next year result...

everyone bet on Lib and Labor and we got hung parliament
some big bet going for labor last week of the election...
$100K, 40K at a time...

Centrebet collect the whole pot woohoo... it's like a 0 and 00 on roulette 
then after that we got Olympic 2012....mighty bright future...

always has something to punt on these day...I like to punt too
on superstars...

CASH every where in the bank... good time ahead and keep
that lazy balance sheet please....analyst doesnt like lazy balance sheet
I love it


----------



## jonnycage (20 September 2010)

slowly yet daily climbing up the charts,  a reaction to it being under priced ?
or sell and take some profits  ? decisions decisions but cant help
thinking maybe this is heading for 2 bucks ?

j c


----------



## robusta (20 September 2010)

jonnycage said:


> slowly yet daily climbing up the charts,  a reaction to it being under priced ?
> or sell and take some profits  ? decisions decisions but cant help
> thinking maybe this is heading for 2 bucks ?
> 
> j c




I think CIL is good value just not sure how they will go in the future with Betfair as competition.


----------



## ROE (20 September 2010)

robusta said:


> I think CIL is good value just not sure how they will go in the future with Betfair as competition.




betfair Australia (50:50 join venture with Crown) this mob losing money ever single year since inception 

when you burn cash eventually you run out of paper 
just like the dotcom

I wouldn't call that competition 

want to see what happening this year same old story 

Betfair’s equity accounted loss $5.7 million – primarily due to increase in legal and product fees

(subject to NSW legal challenge)
Crown made a further $4.0 million loan to Betfair, resulting in a total debt to Crown of $11.7 million


----------



## robusta (20 September 2010)

ROE said:


> betfair Australia (50:50 join venture with Crown) this mob losing money ever single year since inception
> 
> when you burn cash eventually you run out of paper
> just like the dotcom
> ...




Thankyou for the reminder ROE - look to the fundamentals and forget about the businesses that destroy shareholder equity. Depends a bit on how deep Betfair / Crowns pockets are but you would thing eventually there will be a write down. CIL does add to shareholder value but are they cheap enough to buy?


----------



## So_Cynical (20 September 2010)

robusta said:


> Thankyou for the reminder ROE - look to the fundamentals and forget about the businesses that destroy shareholder equity. Depends a bit on how deep Betfair / Crowns pockets are but you would thing eventually there will be a write down. CIL does add to shareholder value but are they cheap enough to buy?




How can you buy now at 1.70 when just 5 or 6 weeks ago they were 1.30 :dunno: why didn't you buy then? is CIL a 30% better company now than it was 5 or 6 weeks ago????


----------



## ROE (20 September 2010)

robusta said:


> Thankyou for the reminder ROE - look to the fundamentals and forget about the businesses that destroy shareholder equity. Depends a bit on how deep Betfair / Crowns pockets are but you would thing eventually there will be a write down. CIL does add to shareholder value but are they cheap enough to buy?




dont know if it's cheap or not that is up to individual but Centrebet as a business, it's very good I use a lot of online betting platform and

I can tell you Centrebet is one of the best if not the best of them all

they are innovative, they are the forefront of coming out with new bets and new odds.... they are dead easy to use and once you with centrebet you kissed goodbye all other platforms....

A business like that can only encourage more users 

think google and other search engines, google is fast, clean interface and easy to use why would anyone use anything else 

check this out for some more innovative this year

http://www.brr.com.au/event/68057/c...mr-michael-mcritchie-deputy-managing-director

PS: looking forward to my iPhone Centrebet apps, wooho no more WAP interface


----------



## robusta (20 September 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> How can you buy now at 1.70 when just 5 or 6 weeks ago they were 1.30 :dunno: why didn't you buy then? is CIL a 30% better company now than it was 5 or 6 weeks ago????




Have only just added CIL to watchlist this reporting season. I don't particularily care what the sp has done recently more interested in intrinsic value of the company and it's ability to grow shareholder equity over time.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 September 2010)

robusta said:


> Have only just added CIL to watchlist this reporting season. I don't particularily care what the sp has done recently more interested in intrinsic value of the company and it's ability to grow shareholder equity over time.




Agree...however any way you want to put it, the fact remains that the lower your entry price the higher the yield and the greater the capital growth...assuming that those things are important to you as a "value" investor.


----------



## jonnycage (21 September 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Agree...however any way you want to put it, the fact remains that the lower your entry price the higher the yield and the greater the capital growth...assuming that those things are important to you as a "value" investor.




great call.   i sold out of my initial holdings at 1.62, purchased at 97 cents
and hung out to get the dividend twice. would look at getting back in at
a pull down to 1.55.

j c


----------



## robusta (21 September 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Agree...however any way you want to put it, the fact remains that the lower your entry price the higher the yield and the greater the capital growth...assuming that those things are important to you as a "value" investor.




Can't argue to much So_cynical have done some more resarch and would like a bigger margin of safety - oh well bust be patient.


----------



## jonnycage (24 September 2010)

got back in at the 1.62 dip which im happy with, dividend just receieved
and its always been quite a good return.  one to always keep an eye on,
doesnt seem to get the following it may well deserve.  all i know out of
all the online gaming, its very easy and user friendly to use

j c


----------



## jonnycage (9 November 2010)

interesting day for these guys.  a nice looking growth plan, followed
by a dive in share price. i happily picked up some more

j c


----------



## skc (9 November 2010)

jonnycage said:


> interesting day for these guys.  a nice looking growth plan, followed
> by a dive in share price. i happily picked up some more
> 
> j c




Was it a growth plan? Or a profit downgrade wrapped inside a growth plan?

They just halved their FY10/11 NPAT from $16m to $8m together with lower dividend payout ratio. 

Fair enough you got to spend money to make money, but the market is kind of impatient and couldn't care less if the NPAT will "rocket" in 4 or 5 years time. Not today anyway...


----------



## jonnycage (9 November 2010)

im going growth plan.   this is a slow but sure kinda creeper,  well thats
the way im playing it.  any input is great in my books!

cheers

j c


----------



## So_Cynical (9 November 2010)

robusta said:


> (Sept 20) I think CIL is good value just not sure how they will go in the future with Betfair as competition.






So_Cynical said:


> (Sept 20) How can you buy now at 1.70 when just 5 or 6 weeks ago they were 1.30 :dunno: why didn't you buy then? is CIL a 30% better company now than it was 5 or 6 weeks ago????








robusta said:


> (Sept 20) Have only just added CIL to watchlist this reporting season. I don't particularily care what the sp has done recently more interested in intrinsic value of the company and it's ability to grow shareholder equity over time.







So_Cynical said:


> (Sept 21)Agree...however any way you want to put it, the fact remains that the lower your entry price the higher the yield and the greater the capital growth...assuming that those things are important to you as a "value" investor.




robusta are you still watching CIL? happy you didn't pay $1.70 back in September when you posted the above??? : finding a stock you really want is a great thing especially if your belief in that stock is later proved correct, but entering said stock at at significant bottom is the real icing on the cake.

Patience is an incredibly valuable and profitable discipline in long term share market investing and that's because great timing requires great patience. 

Will CIL go lower :dunno: i know its a very crowed market place, gambling is so well suited to the net and its so easy and cheap to set up a site, especially a dodgy over seas site...personally i do want a gambling stock but do appreciate bricks and mortar.
~


----------



## ROE (9 November 2010)

skc said:


> Was it a growth plan? Or a profit downgrade wrapped inside a growth plan?
> 
> They just halved their FY10/11 NPAT from $16m to $8m together with lower dividend payout ratio.
> 
> Fair enough you got to spend money to make money, but the market is kind of impatient and couldn't care less if the NPAT will "rocket" in 4 or 5 years time. Not today anyway...




I think it more of the market said this plan probably mean no more take over, stock really price in a bit for take over activities.

so take over parties wont pay the price the Con family want so no more wasting time and let get the ball rolling and carry on with expanding the business...

with the founder has 60% in the business you can be sure he will look after the business just like Uncle Turner of Flight Centre and Uncle Simon and Uncle Don at Credit Corp


----------



## robusta (14 November 2010)

ROE said:


> I can tell you Centrebet is one of the best if not the best of them all
> 
> they are innovative, they are the forefront of coming out with new bets and new odds.... they are dead easy to use and once you with centrebet you kissed goodbye all other platforms....
> 
> ...




Now have to work out if this is enough of a competitive advantage to gain and retain customers.



skc said:


> Was it a growth plan? Or a profit downgrade wrapped inside a growth plan?
> 
> They just halved their FY10/11 NPAT from $16m to $8m together with lower dividend payout ratio.




"Given the short term inpact on NPAT, the payout ratio will be increased compared to prior periods"

This bothers me a bit given that cash generation is expected to be negative in FY11 and working capital facility of $10m is in place. From a potential long term shareholder point of view I would prefer a reduction of payout ratio or even no dividend as opposed to taking on debt to pay dividends.



skc said:


> Fair enough you got to spend money to make money, but the market is kind of impatient and couldn't care less if the NPAT will "rocket" in 4 or 5 years time. Not today anyway...




I know I am dreaming but hope the market is impatient it would be great to pick up CIL a bit closer to book value.



So_Cynical said:


> robusta are you still watching CIL? happy you didn't pay $1.70 back in September when you posted the above??? : finding a stock you really want is a great thing especially if your belief in that stock is later proved correct, but entering said stock at at significant bottom is the real icing on the cake
> 
> Patience is an incredibly valuable and profitable discipline in long term share market investing and that's because great timing requires great patience.




Thankyou So_Cynical patience something I am learning the hard way. It is getting a little easier now I am almost fully invested, a company has to be a real bargain to tempt me to incur capital gains and loss of future growth from companies I would have to sell.



So_Cynical said:


> Will CIL go lower :dunno: i know its a very crowed market place, gambling is so well suited to the net and its so easy and cheap to set up a site, especially a dodgy over seas site...personally i do want a gambling stock but do appreciate bricks and mortar.
> ~




That is the other thing that bothers me about "Project Rocket", will this cause a advertising, marketing and margin "arms race" between CIL and opposition? I can't imagine them sitting back and letting CIL take market share.



ROE said:


> I think it more of the market said this plan probably mean no more take over, stock really price in a bit for take over activities.
> 
> so take over parties wont pay the price the Con family want so no more wasting time and let get the ball rolling and carry on with expanding the business...
> 
> with the founder has 60% in the business you can be sure he will look after the business just like Uncle Turner of Flight Centre and Uncle Simon and Uncle Don at Credit Corp




Love to see a company go down the organic growth path rather than try to buy the opposition and I still think CIL are cheap but might wait and see for a bit longer.


----------



## ROE (28 May 2011)

Dont like my companies keep getting take over CCV, WWA, FGE now CIL 

but look like $2 is a decent take over price I'm happy with that price
hope all goes well with ATO on GST claim and get another 15c out of it

time to look for the next small cap


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 May 2011)

ROE said:


> Dont like my companies keep getting take over CCV, WWA, FGE now CIL
> 
> but look like $2 is a decent take over price I'm happy with that price
> hope all goes well with ATO on GST claim and get another 15c out of it
> ...



ROE, 
Wondering what average purchase price you had and maximum hold duration please?


----------



## ROE (29 May 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> ROE,
> Wondering what average purchase price you had and maximum hold duration please?




I got them $1.18

I hold as long as the business make sense, no time frame.
I pretty much subscribe to Philip Fisher Philosophy when to sell a stock.
GFC or macro factor doesnt affect my decision to sell ..I usually accelerate my accumulation process
when these events hit the market)

1. When I realise an investment is a mistake
(bought in but shortly after those facts are now fiction or regulation change or anything that differ from when I bought in etc..)

2. When Business fundamental changes 
(business change course or move away from their core business, balance sheet
and cash flow weaken etc..)

3. When I really need the money to do something worthwhile
    (paying for kids degree, move house etc..)


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 May 2011)

ROE said:


> I got them $1.18
> 
> I hold as long as the business make sense, no time frame.



Okay thanks. An approximate 65% gain at todays price of $1.95 for a period at least greater than 18 months. The advantage being a 50% discount on capital gain for holding beyond a year and having investor status.


----------



## ROE (1 September 2011)

CIL no more ...money in the bank
now the waiting game for the GST bonus thanks to the tax man 
my best estimate now any where between 50c-70c extra  a share


----------



## Heisenberg (3 September 2011)

ROE said:


> CIL no more ...money in the bank
> now the waiting game for the GST bonus thanks to the tax man
> my best estimate now any where between 50c-70c extra  a share




GDay

First time posting here.  Just wondering if you have actually received your money yet?  I called my broker (Interactive Brokers) yesterday and they haven't received any funds yet.  Also what do you base the 50 - 70c figure on?  According to the scheme booklet if the claim is successful the amount could be up to $90 million which I believe is closer to around $1 per share.

Cheers


----------



## ROE (9 September 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> GDay
> 
> First time posting here.  Just wondering if you have actually received your money yet?  I called my broker (Interactive Brokers) yesterday and they haven't received any funds yet.  Also what do you base the 50 - 70c figure on?  According to the scheme booklet if the claim is successful the amount could be up to $90 million which I believe is closer to around $1 per share.
> 
> Cheers




Money should be in the bank 31st August ..that when I got mine
50-70c is my conservative look on things, taken out lawyers fees, other cost and whatever else in between.

Also you should have received a new registry for your holding for GST claim should the day arrive...

I'm actually a bit sad to have to let go CIL ... this is one of the stock I probably hold for a long long time for dividend and I punt occasionally on sport games and I love to punt on CIL platform...

now I can still punt on CIL platform but I dont get the same benefits

Maybe I now look at TAH again


----------



## ROE (8 March 2012)

Ok anyone got any payment in their account today they dont know about?

I got one and I got no paper work, no email (maybe the paper work come later)

My guess is it's one of many Centrebet GST wins payment...which I have around probably 9K credit


----------



## ROE (8 March 2012)

ROE said:


> Ok anyone got any payment in their account today they dont know about?
> 
> I got one and I got no paper work, no email (maybe the paper work come later)
> 
> My guess is it's one of many Centrebet GST wins payment...which I have around probably 9K credit





Comfirmed it's Centrebet Litigation Claim Payment 
Payment description is the clue

One Registry LCR

Centrebet holding stores with One Registry After Take over
and an LCR letter also send out to shareholders after the take over

LCR=Litigation Claim Rights


----------

